# Removing Cannondale SI drive side crank arm from SRM spider



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I got a Cdale SRM (woohoo!) and I want to get the drive side crankarm off the spider/powersensor because I have black SL arms on the way. 

Umm, so how do I that? The various PDF's I've looked at all show removal for the NDS and the crank-pulling bolt is backing up against the spindle.


----------



## argonaut (Jan 4, 2006)

To accomplish removing the spider you need 2 specific Cannondale tools. One to remove the crank and one the spider.

First KT013. This is a two piece tool that removes the crankarm from the spindle. Though I heard the pro teams just bang them off with a hammer! I don't recommend that. Thread the smaller part into the spindle until it is past the face of the BB spindle. Not too far or it will drop into the inside of the spindle. Then thread the other part into the crank tightly. Then unthread the first part and this will pull the crank off. Then removing the spider is a straight forward task, it just needs a special lockring tool. KT012 is Cannondale's part number for it. Probably in the area of $20-30 if you want your own. Otherwise any authorized dealer should have one.

You will need to send that SRM in for calibration each year or so, which doesn't require taking the spider off.

The spider lockring is right hand thread, takes 25-30 ft*lbs, and you should put some Loctite on the threads. Don't want that sucker coming loose ;-)

I have that crank on a Super6 and it runs very close to the frame! Cannondale has a specific spindle just for the SRM, just a touch longer in some dimension I believe. Make sure you have one of those as well.

Lastly, their website has extensive docs. Here is the one that has the info you are concerned with. It goes into more depth than I did.
http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_files/techcenter/2005_si_cranks_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf

Hope I helped. let me know if I didn't read your question correctly. Cheers, enjoy those!
:thumbsup:


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed response! Got the crank on my new SysSix, just need to finish dialing in the Red gruppo.

Got the KT013 - the lockring tools are back-ordered but my dealer will swap the arms for me... when my black SL arms arrive next week.  

I'll definitely recalibrate after swapping arms, but I can do that myself, don't need to send it to Colorado Springs. Just need about 15 minutes, a verified weight, and the calibration spreadsheet.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

peterpen said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! Got the crank on my new SysSix, just need to finish dialing in the Red gruppo.



Any pictures yet ??


Let us know what you think of Red. 

I'm very interested in the trimming of the front derailleur!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

It's not done, but here's a teaser. I'll add proper pics when finished - waiting on black crank arms & new wheelset.


----------

